# Heavy Rain "BuggFX Raincoat"



## chongmagic (Jan 30, 2020)

I highly recommend this build, it is a great fuzz and pretty darn versatile. I especially recommend it for any beginners out there due to the low part count and uncrowded PCB. It is a winner in my book!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## K Pedals (Jan 30, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> I highly recommend this build, it is a great fuzz and pretty darn versatile. I especially recommend it for any beginners out there due to the low part count and uncrowded PCB. It is a winner in my book!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven’t tried that one yet...
Gonna have to check it out


----------



## music6000 (Jan 30, 2020)

Cool Build !
This '' Bugg ''guy makes nice PCB's too !!!


----------



## Robert (Jan 30, 2020)

Very nice job, looks better than the originals.      




K Pedals said:


> I haven’t tried that one yet...
> Gonna have to check it out



The Raincoat was basically a clone of the Cornet (Flugelhorn), rather than build essentially the same thing twice you might want to check out the Acid Rain Fuzz.      Similar fuzz circuit with an active baxandall tone stack.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 30, 2020)

Robert said:


> Very nice job, looks better than the originals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I figured it was a modified version of the Raincoat. I will have to check that one out too!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 30, 2020)

Another nice build!


----------



## Barry (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks great inside and out!


----------

